
SpaceX makes history by completing first private capsule mission - ChuckMcM
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/08/spacex-makes-history-by-completing-first-private-crew-capsule-mission/
======
ChuckMcM
I watched the re-entry and recovery this morning and was just as impressed
with this as I am in awe of the import of being able to do this by a company.

Think about this for a moment, SpaceX is on the verge of having a capsule that
they can send into orbit for _days_ and then return to Earth. The same company
has rockets capable of putting tons of material into every orbit level (Low,
mid, and geo-stationary). The same company is nearing completion of their own
launch facility in Texas.

Put all those things together and SpaceX can do space 'tourism' with a design
parameter of "Go up into orbit, spend the day doing micro-gravity kinds of
things, and then come back for BBQ." They have the capability to launch one of
Bigelow's inflatable habitats and leave it up there as a rendezvous target for
Dragon in an orbit that could support monthly launch windows. Using a launch
facility where they control the scheduling so none of the wrangling with a
dozen different groups every time they fly. That is a _mind boggling_
capability for a company to have today.

